# Lowering.. Finally



## rdcstout (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok guys I am going to do it, I have been putting it off for way too long.

Other than the eibach 6307.140 what other brands might you recommend? 

I am going to run the stock struts for now and really am looking for a minimal amount of lowering ,the roads really suck around here it is just setting a little too high for me.


----------



## itwillrun (Aug 19, 2010)

Run the eibach, otherwise you will greatly reduce the life of the struts, you can also run se springs for a slight drop.


----------

